# Respirator for spraying Sherwin Williams CAB acrylic lacquer?



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I'm looking for a specific recommendation for a half mask respirator that will protect me while spraying T75 lacquer. I've done some research but the suggestions are generic like - read the msds and use an appropriate respirator. And when I read the respirator jargon it's generic too. There are many options and none of them say "use xyz".

I need something that protects against Naptha, Ethylbenzene, Xylene, Ethanol, 2-Methyl-1-propanol, Methyl Ethyl Ketone, MAK, Isobutyl Acetate, Amyl Acetate.

Do you have a specific recommendation?

Thanks,


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

3m 7500 series mask and organic vapor cartridge filters.
Works great.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

S-W CAB is a great finish. You'll like it. The Medium Rubbed Effect sheen is just right.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

+1 on the organic vapor cartridges. I use a North 7700, but the 3M 7500 is very good also.

I use this chart from 3M to pick which filters to go with what chemicals are being used.

http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?mwsId=SSSSSu7zK1fslxtUOxmG4x_Sev7qe17zHvTSevTSeSSSSSS--


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I use both the 3M masks and the North models, but more important than the brand is the way the mask fits you. Getting the proper fit was a verified process when I had a day job, but a good quick check is with it on cover the inlet and inhale. It should seal very well around your face (if you have facial hair you're SOL). Also, cover the outlets and blow. You can usually feel the seal with these tests. Aside from that, get some carbon (organic vapor) filters to fit the particular model and you're set to go. The carbon in those filters is constantly trying to absorb organic vapors, so when not in use be sure to keep them in some kind of air tight container. If all else fails zip lock bags will work, but something more robust would be better. You might as well pick up some dust cartridges for it as well, then you can use it for sanding or whatever else you may need.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

That's very true Fred. I have a small face and have to wear small to medium sized masks. Large sizes leak too much. Also, the catridges should be changed after at least every 8 hrs of use, sooner if in a high concentration use.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. based on all the information provided I settled on the 7503 mask, 6001 organic cartridge and P95 filter.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Good investment. I use 3M respirators. I buy mine from McFeely's. That is the fastener place. They ship for a dollar. These are inexpensive even discounting the doctor's call if you don't use one. I don't feel that may of these seal perfectly so I use petroleum jelly around the part of my face where the mask seals. This does the trick.


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

I work for SW great choice, use the cotton pre filter and change often. you can buy them in packs of ten, if you start to smell the lacquer you need to change them


----------

